# Cómo verifico si un circuito integrado está quemado



## luu.-bass (Oct 6, 2009)

En mi caso, el LM741. Lo mido en óhmetro, pero como me doy cuenta de que está dañado?


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 6, 2009)

hola luu.-bass, es facil,tienes que medir fuera del impreso al 741,en fución de diodo mide las patas 7 y 4,es la alimentacion y te tiene que dar una medicion igual a la de un diodo comun,con ese 741 se pueden hacer muchisimos circuitos no se en que lo estas usando,pero fijate tambien si resive alimentacion,la pata 6 es la salida fijate si hay algun tipo de señal o de voltaje ahi,


----------



## Facundo_Bellesi (Oct 6, 2009)

Para mi no hay nada mejor que conectarlo a un circuito sencillo y probar cada un de las entradas y sabiendo que me tiene ue dar la salida la mido y listo... Ej. lo conecto como comparador y mido la salida...
Para mi nada mejor para ver si esta quemado que deducir la salida (no es muy dificil) y ver el funcionamiento


----------

